# Ram backup light problem



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

I have a 2000 Ram 1500 with a problem, when I went outside this evening my trucks back up beeper (the kind that replaces the reverse light bulb) was going off and the backup lights were on.The truck was sitting for about 15 min since I got home and was in park with no keys in it. I unhooked the battery so it wouldn't drain. I think what happened has to do with the backup lights I added under the bumper wired into the trailer light harness. I did a search and alot of people recomend putting a relay in the wiring, I didn't. Did I burn up a switch somewhere?Any suggestions? (what to check, where the reverse light switch is etc.) Thanks in advance! Alfman.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

When you added the trailer wiring harness did you also install a hitch? I had a 99 1500 that I bought cheap cause it had a wiring problem. turned out when the hitch was installed the wiring was pinched and grounded out. Had the same problem as you but with no back-up alarm.


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

The truck came with the plow prep, in this case the trailer hitch and wireing were a mandatory option. Today after checking all the fuses in the cab ( they were all O.K.) I hooked the battery back up and they (the lights and beeper) were still on. So I popped the hood and in the main fuse box I pulled the big 40 amp fuse,for the trailer wireing harness, and the probelm is fixed? My reverse lights (factory and spot lights) work now and so does the backup beeper. I am kind of dumbfounded with this .


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Sounds like you may have a short in the trailer socket. I would be that some moisture or a loose wire may be allowing a hot lead to find ground through the reverse circuit.


----------

